# How much have you spent on diving?



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

equipment and all.. im just curious to put a round-about figure to how much it actually costs over time to enjoy this hobby.



What I've got so far: 



Mask, Fins, booties, snorkel + OW cert class = $425



Genesis GS 2000 octo Regulator, Genesis ReAct Pro Dive Computer, Seaquest Balance BC, Dive Knife, Gloves = $410



Wet suit = $40



Two 3AL 80 Tanks = $200



Just spend another $100 on Nitrox certification class. 





So for me, thats about $1175 in mt first two weeks of diving.



I think I got a great deal on some of this stuff as it was all used and in very good condition.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As cheap or expensive as you want it to be.

I probably only have around $1k in total money that I have spent on all my gear and to get certified. Most of my gear is used previously or handed down to me.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

easily 12k+ with all of thetech and SAR gear....best money I ever spent.....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got all of ya beat. :letsdrink


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet you do........you have us at an unfair advantage......I will see you this afternoon..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *no woryz (8/21/2009)*I bet you do........you have us at an unfair advantage......I will see you this afternoon..


Cool. Gonna make it 13k+ ?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Evensplit (8/21/2009)*I've got all of ya beat. :letsdrink


Yeah... You own an aircraft carrier that you keep behind the shop... I think you win.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

actuallyI was coming in for the " Buy 1 get 3 free" sale on atomic M1 reg sets.....I gotta get them b4 the sale goes out......


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm.. $700 for an Atomic M1.. how much better are they than my Genesis GS2000 ?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

asking for a preference on Regs is like asking Blondes or Brunettes...the answer is yes. Just kidding, there are some outstanding regs out there. Atomic, Scubapro, Apex, Posiedon, just to name a few. I personally prefer the Atomic M-1 because it is a balanced piston 1st stage that is environmentally sealed and O2 ready. It's not the only one of its kind, but it has taken all the abuse I can throw at it and more and it is still firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Over 3k. I don't wanna start adding it up because 3k is a low estimate.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *Corpsman (8/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Evensplit (8/21/2009)*I've got all of ya beat. :letsdrink
> ...




Not to mention the shop! 



Prolly less than 1k for me, but hey that's the main reason I work at a shop....not that it helps that much:doh


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Razorback124 (8/21/2009)*equipment and all.. im just curious to put a round-about figure to how much it actually costs over time to enjoy this hobby.
> 
> What I've got so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

I appreciate that spear em.. im definitely looking forward to it..


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

IM not gonna add up, last time I mentioned this to my wife we didnt speak for a week...... LOL Hey maybe Ill just come up with a number again... How peaceful!

It will definitely nickel and dime ya...But once ya get a lot of stuff, then ya cull it off for quality or more fitting for you. Im a firm believer in Quality costs!

Lets see it was last count...... . and No I picked that up,, and one of those...... ewwwww


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

> *Razorback124 (8/21/2009)*equipment and all.. im just curious... how much it actually costs over time to enjoy this hobby.


Add in boat, truck to pull boat, gear for girlfriend, gear for new girlfriend, bigger boat, bigger truck to pull bigger boat, bigger house to store bigger boat and bigger truck :doh Why did I get into this? :banghead :banghead


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

All i can say to that one is thank god i'm not married, cause after a question like that i wouldn't be anymore... Hell, I don't want to know how much i got wrapped up in this...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> I've got all of ya beat.


No way, You're not old enough to top me. Well ove 100 grand and still buying...:doh


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not in deep at all.

I forget what the class / mask / fins cost was $300 maybe.

I get free use ofhand me downs. BC / Regs were free hand me downs. A friend outgrew his wetsuit so that was a free hand me down too. Aother friend got 2 computers for 5 bucks at a yard sale. They both worked so he lets me use one. I got tanks free for helping someone move but I gave them away. Works out though because I gave them to the guy who got the computers. I did buy some new booties retail and paid retail for my speargun.

I'm well under a grand, not counting gas in the boat to get there.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well if anyone else runs across a inexpensive dive computer, I would like to get one one day. 

This wasnt one of Jerrys wet suits he peed in or one someone else peed in for him cause he hadnt peed in it or..crap Im confused now.. just forget it...

Steve "Never peed in anyone elses Wetsuit" Holloway


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

got my reg serviced.. hadn't been serviced since it was new, and that was 10 yrs ago...



damn... so there about $110 of the most important money ive spent so far.


----------

